# This is Brown!



## edge (Jan 2, 2011)

Brown is 5 months old.










I'm not 100% sure of the breed. Looks like APBT. What do you guys think he is?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

OMG that face cracks me up I love him send him ASAP please  is the muzzle short or is it just the picture , i thought boxer cross apbt when i seen the pic , could be just be the light though making it look short muzzled, looks like there is apbt in there , where you get him from? Whatever the breed I love him .


----------



## edge (Jan 2, 2011)

Aww Thank you Angel. He sure is good looking! He's really playful and sweet too. I'll take some more pictures and upload them here so we can figure it out.

I got him from a friend who couldn't take care of him anymore. now he's getting plenty of attention and exercise. I'm not sure where he got him from.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

I've got to say it again -- he's got the sweetest little face! I remember when Kane used to look that sweet, lol. Now I know better. 

The muzzle is awfully short, but that might be the camera angle. I'd say a boxerxpit mix based on that pic. Here's to hoping you guys have many years together!


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

He's a cutie for sure. I would say from the picture he looks like a boxer apbt cross, or boston apbt cross. But you'll never be sure without knowing the parents, or a ped!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

He is really cute. He looks like an American Bulldog to me. He actually looks like my old AB's sire. Here's a few pics.

This is Mack









This is Mack's sire









This is another dog in Mack's ped Johnson's Golden Lady


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

I was thinking a "bully" type American Bulldog as well... That muzzle screams it... None the less adorable.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

He is CUTENESSx10. I love that face I want to squish it. You are one lucky guy to have that boy in your life.


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Cute little bugger for sure! My first thought was Am bulldog, or boxer mix and match.


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Omggg look at that faaace! He's a cutie regardless!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I found this dog and he looks a lot like your dog. This is little freak from MegaBull's Kennel.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Goodness that face is freaking adorable, thanks for sharing


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

awe he so cute.. LOL yeah what KG420 said; gotta lean to Am Bulldog.. but no way to know for sure unless you know for sure of the parents as they mentioned above. Great lookin lil pup though!


----------



## edge (Jan 2, 2011)

MY MIKADO said:


> He is CUTENESSx10. I love that face I want to squish it. You are one lucky guy to have that boy in your life.


haha, I know what you mean, I grab his face and squish it (gently) all the time.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

lol cute face...hes sticking his tounge out


----------

